# Buffalo Saddlery



## Fifty (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah its of decent quality. I was going to buy one. There are some good reviews and I'm sure they would be really nice for just pleasure riding.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

The older ones are really nice. Heavy, good leather, balanced seats. I love their barrel saddles. Very deep seats on those. Im not so sure about the new ones on ebay. I don't know if they are the same quality.


----------



## Remi (Sep 9, 2010)

The ones on ebay are the ones I was looking at. I need 2 actually. A 16 inch and like a 19 or 20 inch for my son. He is 6'3 and 250 pounds.


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

We think my new saddle may be from Buffalo Saddlery. It's older, but nice wooden tree, good leather, and very sturdy. 

Saranna


----------



## TurnNBurn625 (Aug 19, 2010)

i have buffalo saddle. 16 inch. one of the best saddles ive ever had. i got it super cheap. only 150 bucks.


----------



## Remi (Sep 9, 2010)

/\/\

Did you get it on ebay?


----------



## TurnNBurn625 (Aug 19, 2010)

no. i bought it at a local store. i really technically traded my old saddle and gave him 70 bucks


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Buffalo saddlery used to be as well respected as Circle Y, Tex-tan and Big Horn. In more recent years, though - they've gone to the el cheapo saddles. However, to give them their due, they are probably the best of a bad lot...


----------

